# Photos of your Russian Tortoises



## MoonRX (Jan 23, 2015)

First of all, sorry for creating this new thread here. (Sorry if i misplaced this thread)
My point in creating this thread is to gather and organize all those beautiful Russian tortoises photos here into one single thread, so we can admire, share photos & selfies of our Russian torts and discuss about them. 
Rather than seeing them scattered all over this sub categories. 

I'll start with mine first..

Introducing "Snowy", my new little hypo Russian tortoise.. 



Best regards,
-MoonRX-


----------



## amrad (Jan 23, 2015)

Tug of War


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 23, 2015)

Martha, doing what she does best!


----------



## MoonRX (Jan 23, 2015)

@lismar79 : wow, she is good at climbing..
Previously I thought only pancake torts do that.. lol


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2015)

This is Toto


----------



## Gwan-Thwei (Jan 23, 2015)

This is my Shelby Girl!

Here she is trying to fit into an outdoor umbrella stand



Here she is eating right out of the lettuce bag (apparently i wasn't feeding her fast enough)



And here she is trying to eat cat food. 
She...likes to eat cat food, but it's really really bad for her, so i had to put it up on a thick book. She tried to get into it anyway, but she couldn't quite reach. She's stopped trying now.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Jan 23, 2015)

My Igor


----------



## al123 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## leigti (Jan 23, 2015)

This is Yurik. I have had her for three years now.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 24, 2015)

this is sparky.


----------



## MoonRX (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks all for gathering
your Russians here...
They are look beautiful..
@Gwan-Thwei: Shelby is so curious, better keep an eye on her, otherwise she will get the way to eat those cat foods...lol
@jeffjeff : your Sparky looks so brigt.. 

Here is my Snowy eating her dinner..


----------



## Charmo (Jan 24, 2015)

This is my little man Eric!


----------



## Subersibo (Jan 24, 2015)

My friend, Jack Bauer.


----------



## zoe98love (Jan 24, 2015)

This is Vlad


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2015)

MoonRX said:


> Thanks all for gathering
> your Russians here...
> They are look beautiful..
> @Gwan-Thwei: Shelby is so curious, better keep an eye on her, otherwise she will get the way to eat those cat foods...lol
> ...


What an amazing color! She is adorable


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2015)

Elmo being Elmo 












Elmo in his burrow!



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Dec 16, 2014
__ 2


















Elmo's Grumpy Face



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















Head to the window!



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Jul 1, 2014



So much greener on the other side...


----------



## Mavrik (Jan 26, 2015)

- Gorbachev, the very first of my shellings. (To answer your question -- it was a photo shoot for my roller derby team. Gorbachev was the jammer.)
- Oatmeal, rescued this past December from a local reptile rescue, missing nucal scute but it's a very old injury, her beak has now since been trimmed down.


----------



## leigti (Jan 26, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Elmo being Elmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no pictures :-(


----------



## MoonRX (Jan 26, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What an amazing color! She is adorable


Thanks a lot.. 
Your Elmo is also adorable...

@Mavrik : nice coat for Gorbachev..
Oatmeal seems too shy for a photo shoot...lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> There's no pictures :-(


Aw man! I used that cool function where you just import them right in. I'll try again for you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

MoonRX said:


> Thanks a lot..
> Your Elmo is also adorable...
> 
> @Mavrik : nice coat for Gorbachev..
> Oatmeal seems too shy for a photo shoot...lol


Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> There's no pictures :-(



Here you go. Do they show up now? 
(click on the little thingies at the bottom, I didn't actually attach them IN the thread so it wouldn't take up as much room!)


----------



## MoonRX (Jan 27, 2015)

@Yellow Turtle01 : you are welcome 
Yes they did showed up now and on the previous one..


----------



## Mavrik (Jan 28, 2015)

@MoonRX -- that photo was taken Oatmeal's first day home, so she was feeling quite a bit shy then. Took her about a week or so to fully "come out of her shell" haha. But once she did, what a personality she has! Her best friend is my 6mo kitten Neo -- I think Oatmeal just likes the extra heat, and Neo likes the extra heat from the heatlamp in the tortoise table.


----------



## maddylyn (Jan 30, 2015)

This is Shelly...she's my ten year old daughter's pet, but she's really my friend. I just love her. She is so cute. This picture doesnt even do her justice...I wish she would let me pet her head more but she's a little skidish sometimes, so I only pet her once in a while, but i really do adore her!


----------



## maddylyn (Jan 30, 2015)

Just one more....she loves her rock....sometimes she goes over it, sometimes she burrows under it....Ahhh the simple things


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 30, 2015)

maddylyn said:


> Just one more....she loves her rock....sometimes she goes over it, sometimes she burrows under it....Ahhh the simple things



Just one more ? There are never too many Russian pictures. I am enjoying everyone's pictures.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 30, 2015)

Here are my 2, Thelma and Louise. Just got them on the 25th. Really enjoying Russians so far.


----------



## flimsybox (Jan 30, 2015)

This is Tom. I've had him for about 3 months I think. This was when I first got him. I love the "fangs" he has :3 They're really tiny.


----------



## Yvette (Feb 7, 2015)

hello my name is jake the mutant ninja tortoise and I'm one sexy tort!


----------



## Sam I am (Feb 10, 2015)

Yvette said:


> View attachment 117621
> hello my name is jake the mutant ninja tortoise and I'm one sexy tort!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 13, 2015)

An old one of one of mine outside in their enclosure on a hot summer day. I like this picture not because it shows him all dried out looking , but rather because of the bottom of that little foot showing.


----------



## GotTort (Feb 13, 2015)

Gotleib waking up


----------



## Cherepakha (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's my three rusketeers: 
Slookie (with the open mouth)
Gandalf (the grey one at the bottom)
Leia (the more brown one)


----------



## Cherepakha (Feb 14, 2015)

maddylyn said:


> View attachment 116366
> View attachment 116366
> 
> This is Shelly...she's my ten year old daughter's pet, but she's really my friend. I just love her. She is so cute. This picture doesnt even do her justice...I wish she would let me pet her head more but she's a little skidish sometimes, so I only pet her once in a while, but i really do adore her!


Hi Maddylyn! 
Mine were all skiddish. but interacting with them almost every day makes them more open. Slookie got here first and she now loves it when we rub her head (she litterally lifts her head!) and she doesn't hide in her shell anymore. Gandalf and Leia are hiding much less in their shell now. I rub their feet a little when they bathe, let them walk off my hand, to let them know that hand won't hurt them, lift them up and put them in the sun (sometimes they don't realise it's shining ) and pet them briefly a few times a day, for them to get to know me. Sometimes they walk about the living room. Maybe this'll help with your little one to make him less skiddish!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 14, 2015)

I like your names.


----------



## Ida K (Feb 22, 2015)

my gorgeous boy, Ollie.


----------



## Ida K (Feb 22, 2015)

I got Ollie on April 12, 2014. 7 months later we bought a little Hermann's, but she doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 22, 2015)

What a nice bunch looking Russian tortoises here! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2015)

Big female making what she considers to be the best use of the dog house:


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 22, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Big female making what she considers to be the best use of the dog house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yvonne: You are in the photo mood today! ! !

I love it! ! !


----------



## Cherepakha (Mar 8, 2015)

TortsNTurtles said:


> I like your names.


Thank you!!


----------

